
Code Anthem - jacquesm
http://www.codeanthem.com/
======
baddox
Yet another web form that erroneously prohibits the plus character (+) in
email addresses.

~~~
AmberShah
Ha! Out of the frying pan and into the pot. I went from too loose to too
stringent.

Fixed now. Thanks for heads up!

------
Mgccl
There are a LOT of online judges out there. How is this really different?

~~~
AmberShah
That's a good question.

Code Anthem is different because...

1) Programmers are ranked based on how they do relative to everyone else, not
pass/fail on some random, meaningless level. (like certifications)

2) The only thing that is rewarded is your skill at problem solving with code
(ie. not coming back to the site every day). (like SO, RentaCoder)

3) By providing a profile page and badges, programmers can take control of
their own career by proactively demonstrating their skill level.

4) Employers can contact job seekers based on their skill level, which is a
recruitment process for programmers that -finally- makes sense.

~~~
Mgccl
The online judges I'm talking about are like UVa.
<http://uva.onlinejudge.org/> People usually use it for ACM-ICPC training.
Every Oj I know of can fulfill 1 and 2.

For 3, the innovation is the badge system.

No.4 is nice, it closes the gap between OJ users and employers. That's
something OJ's lack.

Topcoder does all of what you told, except a badge system. That's just a small
difference. You need something better to compete with Topcoder.

Maybe your platform support more languages? One can't hope to hire lisp
programmers from looking though Topcoder's competitions records.

I hope this site become successful. I really don't like Topcoder's interface.
xD

~~~
AmberShah
The largest difference between Code Anthem and TopCoder is that Code Anthem
ranks you between 0-10 compared to other programmers, whereas TopCoder is a
never-ending point system that rewards average programmers for spending more
time on the site.

While certainly TopCoder is used by a fair number of people, I've never met a
professional programmer "in the wild" that used it. The dollar prizes are
actually a disincentive to well-paid programmers who can make that money
guaranteed doing consulting, rather than throw their name in the hat in a
contest.

